# Chico, my new pet bird



## Mantis Lady (Jan 13, 2020)

Meet Chico. ( he is a Pyrrhura Frontalis.) He came home last saturday.

He is handfed so he is used to humans and can be out of his cage. Hubby gave Chico a mini tree where he sits on like you can see in pic. I hope this guy will be a long time with me. He is  still young and has a lot to learn.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 13, 2020)

He. Is. The. Cutest. Thing. Ever. Oh. My. God.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 13, 2020)

Hola Chico!  

He's handsome, @Little Mantis.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 14, 2020)

He is adorable! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## danl82 (May 10, 2020)

Beautiful maroon belly conure, as he gets older his colours will get a big stronger too. Pyrrhura conures are brilliant pets. Does he talk yet?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 1, 2021)

He can say his name. Hope he will learn more words in future. I have a nice vid of Chico to share


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Feb 1, 2021)

I love conures, very funny little creatures. I have three parakeets, also hand raised and very friendly(except the yellow one, Charlotte, who I rescued from a neglect situation poor thing-much better now though) ☺ good luck on your journey with him!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 1, 2021)

THEY ARE SO CUTE AAHHH


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 2, 2021)

im gonna die..

to cute...


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 2, 2021)

i use to have a pet cockatiel (sunny) however some pesky cockatoos came and managed to open his cage (for the seeds in the cage). He could fly and the poor thing got scared and flew away ); He was captive bred and could not survive in the wild.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 3, 2021)

@TheWrongCrowd:  are those 3 birds in pic yours? they look cute

@Mantidfinatic13long ago i had a pet cockatiel too, it flew away, couln't find his way home. I just had moved to a new home. The bird was really tame. I could do everything with it.


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Feb 3, 2021)

Little Mantis said:


> @TheWrongCrowd:  are those 3 birds in pic yours? they look cute
> 
> @Mantidfinatic13long ago i had a pet cockatiel too, it flew away, couln't find his way home. I just had moved to a new home. The bird was really tame. I could do everything with it.


yeah thanks, I'm sorry to hear about your cockatiel, he sounds like he was real precious.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 3, 2021)

He was. When he flew away I missed him badly. but focus is now with Chico (he was a birthday gift)wondering what what I can do with this bird


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 12, 2021)

video time: Chico drinking cola. Somehow he needs water with taste. He throws even in his water food to give it taste, but can look gross.


----------

